# Unlead Video Studio!  Aufnahme



## Killerpeanut (2. Februar 2003)

Hallo  allerseits!
Nun ich habe das Programm Unlead Video Studio 6. Nun ich kenne mich da noch nicht ganz mit aus und wollte deshalb frage, ob man damit auch aufnehmen kann. Aber nur sachen die am PC geschiehen. Also mal angenommen ich spiele ein Spielund das man das dann aufnimmt.

Geht das. Ich waere echt erfreut wenn mir jemand antworten koennte.
Ach ja und wenn ihr ein Programm geht mit dem Man so etwas auf jeden fall machen kann dann atwortet bitte.


Danke


----------



## El_Schubi (2. Februar 2003)

ich glaube entziffert zu haben, daß du ein screencapture programm suchst. camtasia solltest du dir dafür mal anschaun.

mfg el


----------



## Killerpeanut (2. Februar 2003)

Hallo lieber El-.... Ich danke dir fuer deine Antwort. Ich habe mir sofort dieses Camtasia besorgt. Nun, danach habe ich festegestellt das es sehr schwierig ist damit um zu gehen. Ich haette nur noch eine Frage und ich gehe mal davon aus das du dich damit vieleicht auskennst.

ICh moechte im Full Screen Aufnehmen. Aber bis jetzt habe ich es nur in ein miniatur Fenster geschafft. Weist du  zufällig wie mann es umstellen muss , damit er im Full Screen aufnimmt.  Waere echt dankbar fuer eine Antwort.



GEZ Killerpeanut  :-(  ;-)    :>


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Februar 2003)

Lies dir die Anleitung durch. Da steht alles drin. Also den gesamten Screen aufnehmen ist nun wirklich GANZ einfach. Die Option findest du schon im ersten Menüpunkt.

Einzige Einschränkung:
Die Framerate sinkt bei einer hohen Auflösung ganz rapide. Da hilft nur ein wirklich schneller Rechner und eine schnelle Grafikkarte.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Killerpeanut (2. Februar 2003)

Jo stimmt, war echt ganz einfach ich dank dir. Und das mit den Frames ist echt schlimm. Trotzdem dank!

MFG Killerpeanut


----------



## Tim C. (2. Februar 2003)

> ...mal angenommen ich spiele ein Spiel...



Lass mich raten ? CS-Movies ? Da wirst du mit Fullscreen-Capturing nicht weiterkommen. Das läuft anders. Bemühe mal dein Google und du wirst bei anderen Tools fündig werden.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Februar 2003)

Hi Leuchte,

da hast du natürlich komplett recht. Games aufzeichnen kannst du mit Camtasia knicken. Das kriegst du auch mit nem schnelleren PC nicht hin, Killernüsschen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

